# For meat, how do Brown Swiss Steers stack up???



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone feel free to chime in. I was thinking of getting a BS Steer, but wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be a futile attempt at putting meat into my freezer.

Thanks,


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

From what I hear they do good they are big cattle so I would think you should get a good bit of meat. The only problem is trying not to fall in love with them Swiss are very gentle and affectionate when hand raised.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I have no trouble whatsoever of eating the animals I raise for the table, no matter how they bat their eyelashes at me! Now my wife, that is a different story.


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

The thing you need to remember when raising a dairy animal for meat is that it takes nearly twice as long to get them to a "meat" weight.

And with a brown swiss as with a holstein much of the weight is actually bone not meat so it takes a long time to grow it big enough which means alot of feed. 

So if you are going to spend the money to buy a steer you may as well buy one that is going to be cheaper in the long run which would be a beef.

I grew up on a dairy farm which raised beef too and continue to do the same.

Christina


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I think you would be satisfied with the outcome. Given time and ample feed, they can get quite large. Like most dairy breeds, the meat will be lean unless you provide grain at the finish. Personal preference I suppose.


----------

